# Hobbyist or Pro?



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

How would you classify yourself?
What stuff do you usually play?

Me: Hobbyist for 35 years..Dang!:banana: 
Play:CCR,Skynyrd,Stones,Steve Earl,Blues,some rock & country.:wave:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hobbyist all the way! A-Z Rock! :rockon2: :banana: :rockon: evilGuitar:


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Hobbyist for me too. Been playin' and tinkerin' with guitars for about 17 years.
Play: Rush, Dream Theater and occasionally some 80s hair metal just for kicks.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Hobby... obsession, don't know just can't get away from it though. Been at it for 35 years or more. Blues,rock,country or whatever.... prefer blues and classic rock....


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hobby...playing off and on for 42 years. Trying to find older guys( baby boomers) to form a band.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Don't insult me by calling me a hobbyist. I'm a deluxe NOODLER !!! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Both, I guess.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

play for sheer enjoyment...lots of guys are better then me but nobody has more fun at it. And the dang GAS got me bad...look


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hobbyist with no delusions of becoming a pro. 

I pick it up in high school - then girls got the best of me. Picked it up again in 2003 and haven't looked back. I play for sheer enjoyment. Love the instrument and that fact that I can tinker till I drop. I try to play anything I like. Blues, Classic Rock, Metal, Acoustic anything. Artists I've recently been tackling are: Hendrix, BB King, SRV, Clapton, Audioslave, Satriani, Metallica, John Mayer, Dave Matthews and the list goes on. If I didn't have Song ADD I might just learn an entire song instead of riffs, licks and partial solos.

It'll all come together one day! :rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

17 year old hobbyist... been playing a year since April 3rd! Mostly play metal / rock, sometimes a little blues. Eventually I plan on playing neo-classical stuff like Malmsteen and Joe Stump... lots of practice ahead of me but I can't wait.

One thing I'd really love to play is hybrid picking stuff, like Albert Lee and Zakk Wylde (aka GOD) but my fingers are like, stiff on my picking hand, lol if that makes sense.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I have frequent thoughts of grandeur and professionalism LOL


----------



## KTownPete (Mar 24, 2007)

It has been a 30+ year hobby. I have played in bands in which others were professional musicians, but I followed the advice of many other people who told me not to give up my day job. :wink: Besides, with my skills, if I was a professional musician, I would never have been able to deal with all the GAS I have experienced over the years.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

About a year hobbyist.
I play everything, but mostly just main riffs, because I lack the attention span to learn every inch of a song. My kryptonite .


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Just a hobbyist/hack here.....:rockon2:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been payed to play, but not recently and I am quite happy to be considered a hobbiest.

There is nothing like turning what you love into a job to take all the fun out of it.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Hobbiest here on and off for 32 years.
Girls,drag racing(still do it but the kids drive now), wife, mortgage and kids took up alot of my time but in the last 5 years I have gotten back into the groove.

Mark


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hobbyist for about 14 yrs now. Play out a little but I'll sure never make a living at it. Don't want to either come to think on it, wouldn't want to spoil the fun. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Hobbiest, who enjoys a few gigs now and then.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Hobbyist for about 32 years now...

Last fall I took my first guitar lessons, and I can't wait to continue next september. I play mostly: Blues, classsic rock and since last fall I began jazz.

:rockon2: evilGuitar:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

jcayer said:


> Hobbyist for about 32 years now...
> 
> Last fall I took my first guitar lessons, and I can't wait to continue next september. I play mostly: Blues, classsic rock and since last fall I began jazz.
> 
> :rockon2: evilGuitar:


which genre do you find the most challenging to play well?


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Former pro, now hobbyist, trying his hardest to keep ahead of his 15year old son, who is progressing at an insane pace.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

HOBBYIST but a serious one for sure... LOL... love music, guitars, amps, effects and accessories plus meeting ppl with similar interests!

khing


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hopefully I can get to be a hobbyist lol not really thinking bout like being pro:tongue:


----------



## maybeyes (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hobbyist for sure*

I am a hobbyist that is working on writing some of his own music as well.

I play mostly in one of our church worship bands. I enjoy playing metal, classic rock, blues, some country and some folk as well. Work on some classical from time to time as well. Currently working on Hall of the Mountain King for a coffee house our church is doing shortly.

Wouldn't want to do this for a living. As some have already stated that would take the fun out of it. 

I have probably progressed more in the last year than I had in the previous 20 some odd years before. Funny what having a little time for the guitar does when you practice or play.:rockon2: 

Don't fine I like too much of the current crop of players however so I spend a fair amount of time listening and learning stuff from the past.evilGuitar:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Music is a great Hobby. Who really wants to play golf anway? And music might even be cheaper, at least that's what I tell my girlfriend.

I'm an old classic rock kinda guy, been at it for just over 40 years now.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Played many paid gigs over the years, but never more than twice a week and never quit my day job so I think that I am best described as a hobbyist that occasional manages to fool people otherwise.


----------



## BloodBrotherXxX (Apr 21, 2007)

Very serious Hobbyist at the moment. I can't really see myself doing anything other than playing guitar in bands.......but I'm only 15 so what the hell do I know..
Playing: Metallica, Iron Maiden, Pink Floyd, Trivium, Led ZeppelinevilGuitar:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hobbiest / Collector
If i could actually learn to play one of these things then I would think that i would be a R&R God - maybe next year-LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Brett Valentine (Feb 10, 2006)

Sort of a professional hobbyist at the moment. Hope to get back to doing it full time.

Brett


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't have to qualify it to my GF....:tongue: 

I first picked up a geetar at the tender age of ten in 1964. The rest is history, but I'd have to say serious probbyist. I gets to play with real pros, but don't get much chance at present, sitting in an oasis in southern Libya.



dwagar said:


> Music is a great Hobby. Who really wants to play golf anway? And music might even be cheaper, at least that's what I tell my girlfriend.
> 
> I'm an old classic rock kinda guy, been at it for just over 40 years now.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I've been payed to play, but not recently and I am quite happy to be considered a hobbiest.
> 
> There is nothing like turning what you love into a job to take all the fun out of it.



I'm the same. 

I haven't been paid to play in over 20 years though.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

dwagar said:


> Music is a great Hobby. Who really wants to play golf anway?


Golf - The Disco of Sports.....


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

danbo said:


> How would you classify yourself?
> What stuff do you usually play?


There isn't an adjective in the English language that could be used to describe my playing. Some come close and they depress me.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Golf - The Disco of Sports.....


No golf is good, disco sucks (I probably still have that tee shirt somewhere).:smile:


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't have anything that gets airplay.

I did a theme with my brother for a school that is for handicapped kids(we don't say that anymore eh. Special needs children) here 25 years ago.

They only time I was paid to record anything.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you need a category in between: semi-pro.

-dh


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Dave, I'm most curious as to how many have made money playing...
Playing in front of an audience for free,or at church, or a benefit would not be "Pro" but it's certainly above a pure Hobbyist. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

danbo said:


> Dave, I'm most curious as to how many have made money playing...
> Playing in front of an audience for free,or at church, or a benefit would not be "Pro" but it's certainly above a pure Hobbyist. :food-smiley-004:



...everyone probably has their own definition. 

in my opinion, if you are not actively pursuing a professional, full time career, you are a hobbyist.

this does not mean you are in any way inferior. as kim mitchell once said, "there are better guitar players than me pumping gas."

i would break it down this way:

pro - working full time

semi-pro - pursuing a full time career

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...everyone probably has their own definition.
> 
> in my opinion, if you are not actively pursuing a professional, full time career, you are a hobbyist.
> 
> ...


In that case I'm a semi-hobbyist:rockon2:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> In that case I'm a semi-hobbyist:rockon2:


...as long as it keeps you out of mischief!

:tongue: 

-dh


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been a pro, a semi pro, and presently I'm a hobbyist. I think being a semi pro/semi hobbyist is best because you're gigging a lot but your life doesn't depend on it and you're more or less free to play what you want. If you're a pro everyone is telling you what to do. If you're a hobbyist you can do whatever you like because no one even knows you exist.


----------



## JV2007 (Apr 26, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...as long as it keeps you out of mischief!
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> -dh


Hey David

It's Johnny V.. just checked this site yesterday at the suggestion of a cupla-two-tree fellow musos out here in cowboy country... To answer the question... for the past 30 years my sole income has come from fronting my own projects to hiring out as a sideman (live performance/international touring), CD sales, teaching masterclasses, session work, having tunes used for television and of course the HUGE royalties I receive from SOCAN for my songs being used (gee I might be able to retire by 2065 if this keeps up).. So I'd have to say I'm a pro, being as all souces of income have been generated from the music profession.

Hello to the group...

So here's the proverbial ... What guitars do you play dude? 

A big bodied Goya (L5 size) is still my house whore (played it globally for 25 years), and I use a Fury custom Johnny V model Baritone for all my slide work, but after making our last mortgage payment in 2005 my wife says "Hey baby I know you've always wanted to replace those 2 guitars that were stolen before I met you, I think we can afford it now"... ah I knew I married her for a reason.. anyway I digress.. so I bought a 2006 Firebird and the 60th anniversary Tele last year to finally replace the 2 that were stolen many moons ago... I've been playing these 2 new axes exclusively for almost a year now and love the fact the Firebird allows me to explore past the 14 fret without having to get my hand up on top of the guitar.. and playing real greasy instrumental ballads on the Tele is something I've missed tone wise for way too long. 

Hope I haven't bored you all...

drop me a PM David

JV


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm still a Deluxe Noodler :rockon2:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

JV2007 said:


> Hey David
> 
> It's Johnny V.. just checked this site yesterday at the suggestion of a cupla-two-tree fellow musos out here in cowboy country... To answer the question... for the past 30 years my sole income has come from fronting my own projects to hiring out as a sideman (live performance/international touring), CD sales, teaching masterclasses, session work, having tunes used for television and of course the HUGE royalties I receive from SOCAN for my songs being used (gee I might be able to retire by 2065 if this keeps up).. So I'd have to say I'm a pro, being as all souces of income have been generated from the music profession.
> 
> ...


teles eh...heres one...


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

just a hobby for me... i've played the odd gig. but right now i just dont have the time. i play a little bit of everything. from 70s stuff, to some 80s hair metal (just fun to play ), to new Satriani stuff (still getting the hang of his style), every Dave Matthews song ever recorded, and some John Mayer are my main focuses right now..

Cheers,

Jarred


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

I am into it just as a hobby for now. I had a breif career as a pro in 82 or 83 when I entered a song writing contest for a theme song for the Battle river touist zone and won. I even got to perform the song live to the commitie memebers and around 100 people in Camrose AB and received a standing ovation. So far my 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...welcome to the party, jv!

oddly enough, the older i get, the more passionate i become about both my music and my guitars. my electrics includie two tele hybrids, a strat plus, a g&l legacy and two eastwood guitars: an sg copy (corona) and a p90 special.

-dh






JV2007 said:


> Hey David
> 
> It's Johnny V.. just checked this site yesterday at the suggestion of a cupla-two-tree fellow musos out here in cowboy country... To answer the question... for the past 30 years my sole income has come from fronting my own projects to hiring out as a sideman (live performance/international touring), CD sales, teaching masterclasses, session work, having tunes used for television and of course the HUGE royalties I receive from SOCAN for my songs being used (gee I might be able to retire by 2065 if this keeps up).. So I'd have to say I'm a pro, being as all souces of income have been generated from the music profession.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

JV2007 said:


> .......
> 
> Hello to the group...
> 
> JV


Hey Johnny V, welcome! I visited your website, awesome!

Pro, semi-pro, hobbyist? Coming out of my 30+yr hobby phase and headed towards part-time semi-pro/pro after retirement, I can go in 2010 or if they are really tired of having me around, maybe I will get a pkg sooner! :banana: 

Nice to have ya here
Mich


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well this thread is interesting.

The term "hobbiest" probably applies to most of us. I think it's important to note that "pro" doesn't necessarily mean better. 

It only means that one makes the majority of his or her income from music.

So, a person that teaches full time and plays in a polka band on the weekends is a pro, while someone doing all originals and holding down a day job is a hobbiest.

Things just aren't that black and white IMO.

I don't use those terms. You're either a musician or you aren't.


Personally I prefer the day job and music by night (and weekend) route. It allows me to play ONLY the music I really want to play and to focus on music first and revenue second. Technically I was pro for fifteen or twenty years. I'm much happier now and I believe my music is much better in every way.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman, I get what you're saying, and I guess I can mostly agree, though those with paper credentials like music degree(s) and so on might have an argument.

I am a working musician, as I teach guitar/bass/mandolin full-time (self-employed), gig, and work as a mercenary musician for hire, but I've made my own work and depend on nobody (okay, my accountant). With so little music in the schools, teaching privately is a viable career for those who like it.

Call me a pro or not, I don't care, but I AM a musician.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Just like to try , been trying for years but with no ear for it what can you :tongue: 

I would like to learn more but it is very difficult.:rockon:


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

Absolute hobbyist. Been so for about 10 years, with the obvious dreams of touring the world.

I like to try to play everything: From Steve Vai, Dream Theater, some 80's hair metal for kicks, to some jazz, and acoustic classics.

I've gigged here and there, but only for talent shows and what-have-you. I've also (and still am) taught lessons, but not even close enough to call an income, but rather a way to fund the GAS.

I've even started doing some basic set-ups and electronic work, and I do enjoy that aspect. I like to think that I truly get the most out of this hobby!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Milkman, I get what you're saying, and I guess I can mostly agree, though those with paper credentials like music degree(s) and so on might have an argument.
> 
> I am a working musician, as I teach guitar/bass/mandolin full-time (self-employed), gig, and work as a mercenary musician for hire, but I've made my own work and depend on nobody (okay, my accountant). With so little music in the schools, teaching privately is a viable career for those who like it.
> 
> ...



I did the Mohawk Jazz program.

I wouldn't really say that makes anyone more "pro" than the next guy.

But yes I would call you a pro.


I've done a lot of teaching as well. It's an honorable and often enriching profession.

I say enriching because I myself have learned a great deal in the process of teaching others.

In reading my previous post I can see how you might think I was taking a jab at teachers. Sorry about that. I was trying to say that being a professional by definition doesn't make you a better musician. 


LOL, I guess I should also expect to explain this to any polka players out there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually Milkman, it sounds like we agree. It doesn't matter really what others think as I've little or no power over that, but I consider myself a lifelong student of music. There will always be more to learn, and it's a humbling but rewarding existance. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I think a lot of us are in the same boat. Music is our love we try to involve ourselves with it whenever, however we can. I know I still need a day job to pay the bills, and probably the majority of us. When I was younger I had a choice one time, go on a east coast tour gigging with a band or accept the apprenticeship offered to me at work. Well not hard to tell my choice. I don't regret it, I have a family and I enjoy them. I have my music and I enjoy it. 
I have played in a lot of weekend bands in the past and still do, I guess I'll always be a pro hobbyist... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't think most bar bands undersell themselves on purpose. With the changes in the bar scene it's hard to get venues anymore. Private functions pay better. It's 2007 and yes we are still playing for 400 or the door whichever is greater. DJ's make it hard to sell against, and the new regulations has changed the way things work. I put a value on my work but I also like to play. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I think that "professional" is an attitude or state of mind. My problem with some hobbyists is that they undercut the market because they "just love to play". There are too many bands out there that'll play for $40.00 a person + a case of beer. There shouldn't be any.
> 
> Back in the mid 60's when The Guess Who were essentially a Top 40 "jukebox band", they were making $400.00 a night. In the 70's, bar bands made $400.00 a night. In the 80's bar bands made.....
> 
> It's 2007 and bar bands still struggle to make $400.00 a night. I get that bar bands are not about music, they are about selling beer. I get that times have changed in regard to public smoking and drinking and driving. But if musicians won't put any value on their work, why would anybody else?



Well some of this is a case of which came first, the chicken or the egg.
In the bars I play most bands get the same fee. There are way more bands out there than there are decent rooms to play. The only way to get more money is to be in demand. If a band wants to play for less than scale that's up to them.


As for bar bands not being "about music" I assure you that there is at least ONE bar band that is ALL about the music. The fact that I no longer rely on music to put bread on the table allows me the luxury of playing only the music I want to play. If we get gigs, great, if not, I would pack it in in a heartbeat if I had to start playing music I dislike just to get one. That's not a judgment of anyone who takes all and any gigs they can get. I just prefer it this way.


As it turns out, we play as often as we want and turn down more gigs than we accept. 


The one thing I would say is that in th 80s the money was there. For a one nighter we were pulling down $1k minimum. Split weeks and full weeks were less lucrative, but still the money and the gigs were there.

What I HAVE seen change is the expectations of bands to go in with little or no production and still get the $$$ we were getting in the 80s when we were bringing in full PA and lights.

Walk in with just your stage gear, no real production and get $100. per man?
I'd say you're getting a decent wage.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

To the bar owner as a business man selling beer is what it is all about. That is how he makes his money and it is not easy for them either.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I think that "professional" is an attitude or state of mind. My problem with some hobbyists is that they undercut the market because they "just love to play". There are too many bands out there that'll play for $40.00 a person + a case of beer. There shouldn't be any.



...this is one area in which i agree with the free market system - there is room for everybody. 

the only bands that might get squeezed out are the ones that think they can simply throw together bunch of classic rock tunes at the kitchen table over a case of beer and, in that instance, good riddance, i say. if anyone is guilty of lowering the bar (pun intended), it is these guys. i think we are seeing the demise, finally, of the bands (and the bars) that rely solely on the mustang sally mindset for their beer money.

for those that take their craft seriously, even if it is only for fun, or a hobby, there exists opportunity a-plenty.

i can name half a dozen clubs, without even trying, that have no restrictions on what kind of music you play, provided you play it well.

if you're pursuing a career, money is not a factor in the early stages (or shouldn't be).

if you are a weekend/hobby band, it seems somewhat transparent to complain about the approx $400 you make. it is free money, in a sense - you are getting paid to do something you already enjoy, on top of whatever you make at your day job.

however, if you are in it strictly for the money, there are a number of ways to skin that cat, including putting together a big show, pursuing the private and corporate parties and so on.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Sorry, misunderstanding. I meant from the bar perspective, they don't care what the band does, as long as it sells beer, and lots of it.
> 
> The $100.00 per man money is out there. I prefer to do the dinner music thing. Many gigs are over by 10:00 pm, most are done by 12:00pm, and "real" production isn't necessary. Nobody leaves with ringing ears. I like what Tommyknockers does, but it ain't for me.



Well you're 100% on the money as far as what bars want. Most of them wouldn't give a rat's a$$ what you play as long as they sell booze.

I hope we're not too loud, but we ARE playing Deep Purple, Lez Zep, Pink Floyd et etera so it's natural that we're louder than dinner music. Still, on stage we're surprisingly quiet. I can easily talk to the other guys without yelling.

We keep our stage volume down and let the PA do the heavy lifting. That way, the person who controls the volume is standing where the audience is and subjected to the same volume they are.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I use a 2x800 watt Yorkville powered mixer with 2 E12 Elite cabinets on poles. At David's in Port Dover they have a house Yamaha system that I think they bought from Lesticle. It does fine for the room, and the style of music. Then again I am playing Gershwin, Jobim, Berlin, etc. I can easily talk to the bartender without yelling. :smile:



Won't you tell him please to put on some speed
follow my lead
oh how I need

someone to watch over me


How could anyone not love Gershwin?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> My best gig moment ever, was "Someone To Watch Over Me". In December I played 4 consectutive Friday dinners at Kirby's, (The Best Western). There was an old frail couple, combined age well over 200 years, combined weight well under 100 pounds. I've never seen anybody so old. The asked us if we knew "STWOM". We had just gone over the lead sheet once the night before, and decided to leave it for now, but we would add it to the book for the following week.
> 
> Anyway, it was a request, and we _could_ play it, but we still hadn't worked out the structure. So we winged it. I think we played "Summertime" first, and then went into the song. The old couple got up to dance in the restaurant, (no specific dance area). The wait staff had to work around them. Near the end of the first verse we noticed the only way these two could dance was if they were holding each other up. Near the end of the second verse they were holding on a little tighter, and they were both crying rivers. Jamie ran out of words, so we just kept going and did the song a second time.
> 
> It was a beautiful moment where music made a meaningful emotional impact on both the performers and the audience. I'll never know why "STWOM" had such an impact on that couple, but I hope at some point in my life a song will mean that much to me and my wife.


Nice story Paul.

It's just that kind of song. Ever watched the Richard Dreyfus movie "Mr. Holland's Opus"? There's a rather nice version of STWOM in there.

George and Ira just seemed able to infuse their music with emotion.

Even Rhapsody in Blue is emotionally charged to my ears.

Great stuff.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

*Pro Or Hobiest*

RETIRED PRO
lounges, then bars when the drinking age was lowered.
all kinds of music-- c&w-show tunes-balads-latin-comedy-50s to the 90s---lots of elvis- tom jones-on a vegas style format.
all numbers done our way, NOT covered..and the band booked for 1500.00per nightor 2500.00 per wk, for 4 pieces.

good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*hobbiest here tooo*

i also had opportunities early on to tour, take music at university etc, but decided to get a 'day job' and become an engineer. It's worked out well for me, as I probably have more gear than most pros, and will have a decent pension. 

But, I'll often be looking on from the wings, wishing it were me. So I do the local jukebox bar band stuff, I'm content with pocketing $100 at the end of a gig and getting to try out all my gear (loud) and have some fun.

Maybe when I retire from my 'real job' I'll turn pro and hit the road like Willie Nelson in a big old Winnebago and play some gigs....

:food-smiley-004:
G


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been playing for 20 years (yikes!) and I will always consider it a hobby as well as my profession. What can I say, I play guitar for a living..not bad:smile:


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Hobbyist here too! Been playing for 15 years but really started to invest in good gears for more than a year now. And now I'm addicted! lofu So I can call myself a young hobbyist! 
I've never really had the money before, or the drive, to replace the old "rig" that I had since hight school(cheap stuff). But now that I have alot more money coming in, I can go crazy with all that stuff! I love my GAS...

:rockon:


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Totally obsessed hobbyist,

I've played everything, classical guitar for almost 40 years, jazz, jazz solo, blues, rock, country (traditional Chet, Gatton) etc...

I can't stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Pure hobbiest...started with bass a few years ago, moved on to acoustic guitar two or three years ago, and finally picked up my first electric in November. Dink around with both at home, and play at church for youth services. I attempt to play anything, but am focusing right now on blues/classic rock.


----------



## AgileLP (Feb 28, 2008)

Hobbiest, playing off and on for about 15 years, steady for the past 7 or 8 (although you'd never know it by my playing). Having two kids under four really cuts down on the quality playing time. I play anything from classical to metal. Mostly riffs and partial solos.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Closing in on 30 years plinking away. Love guitars and what they can do. Never a pro, always an enthusiastic hobbyist. Nowadays a happy home recording geek. Coolness is.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

From what ii've read in this thread, I don't believe that I even qualify as a true hobbyist. After several years I continue to play only slightly better than than someone who doesn't play at all.

However, I really enjoy playing .....and all the good times jamming and talking about music with friends. 

I went to Memphis and Mississippi just to follow my passion for the Blues ....call me crazy....but it was certainly a fantastic experience.

Dave


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my mom would love you guys.

she has forever referred to my music as a "hobby".

i, on the other hand, think of it as a curse...

-dh


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hobbiest...I can afford better/more gear now that I'm not trying to be a rock star. :rockon2:


----------



## olanaii (Aug 18, 2007)

20 year hobby probably no better now....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what would you stick me under?

playing for 8 years, been in two bands that have played shows (one won a battle of the bands) and both bands recorded EP's.

i intend to go on a mini-tour at some point in my life, hopefully in the next 5 years. its a dream of mine to do a week-long tour with my band, and the icing on the cake would be someone telling me that they appreciate my songs


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hobbyist now.
The pro thing never materialized--but for the majority of those who try--that's what happens.

Still to all those aspiring--my best wishes.

As to what I play--mostly when I play I just play off the top of my head. I play stuff I know, I make up stuff, play stuff I made up before--and sometimes crack open some books to try stuff. I also play at church--so sometimes that's what I'm playing--both when I'm playing at church or just playing for fun.


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

I love guitar and basses and my business life revolves around them. Either playing them or selling them

I guess that makes me a pro.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

My future self would reply as a pro, but for now its just an obsesive compulsive hobby.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

well...i'm a PRO...just not a Professional Musician..hehehe. :rockon2: But give me a few CG shots to do and i'm your man..


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

Define PRO?? for me id liek to be pro so i couldnt say but i will say this 
I play metal and metal only lol. example lamb of god meshuggah opeth so on. 
:rockon2:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

You should've put a semi-pro bullet in there, as most of us I am sure a lot of us are good enough, and would love to call ourselves pro, but can't afford to live on the meagre earnings this gig seems to pay. This industry certainly pays no attention to inflation. 

CT.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I started palying at 14, wore out all my Kiss albums and wanted to be a pro. Stopped when I was 23 or so

Picked it up a few times and then last November picked it up again as a hobbyist knowing that this 43 year old will never make it


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Professional; 2 a: participating for gain or livelihood in an activity or field of endeavor often engaged in by amateurs <a professional golfer>


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

I am a professional hobbyist


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Man I wouldn't even call the first 11 or 12 years I played a hobby, I didn't even take it seriously enough for THAT back then.

Now in the last year or two I've taken playing and learning alot more seriously (along with some serious GAS pains), and I would consider myself a hobbyist.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm a professional who doesn't get paid!


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Mark another one down for unpaid professional!


----------



## -=Scorch=- (Mar 7, 2006)

Guess I'll pick hobbyist...... been at it for almost 20 years and still can't get more than the occasional monthly gig at the local dives around here.


----------

